# Does book advice help?



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Since I am going through a divorce, I have noticed a lot of books and on-line information that claims to help. I believe there is a phsychological best practice that can be applied, but has anyone tried the books and found them helpful? Some claim they can save a marriage even if one partner doesn't want to. One says it can teach you how to apply the same principal that causes some kidnapped people to form a bond with their abductor. It does make me wonder if everything I might try is wrong according to experts, but I guess if all this worked, nobody would be getting divorced, right? Has anyone tried the advice? How did it work?


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

southbound said:


> Since I am going through a divorce, I have noticed a lot of books and on-line information that claims to help. I believe there is a phsychological best practice that can be applied, but has anyone tried the books and found them helpful? Some claim they can save a marriage even if one partner doesn't want to. One says it can teach you how to apply the same principal that causes some kidnapped people to form a bond with their abductor. It does make me wonder if everything I might try is wrong according to experts, but I guess if all this worked, nobody would be getting divorced, right? Has anyone tried the advice? How did it work?


The "Buy it now for $..." kept me from reading those online books so far....

I can almost guarantee you that it's bogus....probably just things that you already know about like "Don't cling to her, give her space"....that kinda stuff.....


----------



## Marigold (Oct 29, 2010)

yeah, agree with dale&alex - I think these online people are just preying on people in very desperate situations at a vulnerable time to make themselves money. I've found people's comments and advice on this forum the most helpful and supportive for me.

There is a thread on here about some useful books that you can buy from the store about relationships though....one that has been mentioned a lot is the "five languages of love" -- i haven't read it myself cos i think its mostly about how to understand relationships/ improve them and I'm separated from my husband so i'm more just focusing on 'how to survive this' -- but other people on here have said it is helpful.


----------



## Country Apple (Nov 7, 2010)

I think that some books are very helpful. But first you need to evaluate the book. Look at reviews and find out about the author. Is the author someone off the street or a respectable therapist?

From my own personal experience a book has made a great impact on my understanding of my problems in my relationship and what men need and want. It has given me insight into some of my mistakes. 

I don't even buy my books. Go to the library. You can get them for free.


----------

